# New code: distance for fuel reserve warning



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all -

I just found the code to control at what mileage the the instrument cluster displays the low fuel warning. Actually there are two levels - the gentle reminder and permanent(?) warning. I'm sharing these in case someone else finds them useful too 

On my F20 it is
KOMBI | 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration | CC_RW_WARNUNG_2 and
KOMBI | 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration | CC_RW_WARNUNG

CC_RW_WARNUNG_2 controls the first reminder and should probably be greater than CC_RW_WARNUNG. The values for both these are the number of *kilometers* of fuel left before the warning. Also note the values in e-sys are in hex, so 90km would be stored as 5A. Windows calculator can do the conversion for you.

[If you are wondering - I changed my CC_RW_WARNUNG_2 from the default 90km to 75km since I do a lot of urban driving and the too eager warning was annoying my a bit ]


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

deonvdw said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I just found the code to control at what mileage the the instrument cluster displays the low fuel warning. Actually there are two levels - the gentle reminder and permanent(?) warning. I'm sharing these in case someone else finds them useful too
> 
> ...


deonvdw,

Very Nice :thumbup:

JEG23


----------



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> deonvdw,
> 
> Very Nice :thumbup:
> 
> JEG23


Thanks! 

There is also KOMBI | 3005 Tank | TNK_RW_VERBRAUCH (which I didn't test). From the CAF comment it would seem this value is used as the default average consumption (e.g. after filling up?) when calculating the fuel tank range. Value is in liters per 100km. My car is set to 7l/km - which is just a little low considering my driving style 

KOMBI | 3005 Tank also has settings that controls what looks like an old fashioned warning based on the number of liters fuel left (not tested):
TNK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
TNK_RESERVE_WARNING_ENABLE

Mine is set at 9l and not active respectively.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

nice find, deonvdw! :thumbup:


----------

